# Research L3400



## Nealster (Apr 28, 2008)

I am doing research for my first new tractor purchase. I will be maintaining 10 acres with a couple of horses and a few head of cattle. I will use the tractor for some light bush hogging, using a set of discs to prepare ground for planting rye grass, box to maintian driveway, and forks to move around 5' round bails. I know Kubota has a reputation for building a rock solid tractor, so I have been looking at a new L3400. My concern is with the size and lift capacity on this tractor when I look at the specs. I suspect that it may not be heavy enough or have sufficient lift capacity for decent set of discs or to deal with the round bails. 

Any feedback or advice on this topic would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF Nealster!

I am the proud owner of a L3400 for the past year. I couldn't be happier about my purchase. I have the L3400 4x4 w/FEL and 6 acres.


Implements I have used include a 5 ft gang disc, a 5' Extra Heavy duty Bushhog, 5' finish mower and 5' box and leveling blades. I will say that the tractor has handled all of the above flawlessly. Using the front loader, I have loaded close to 60 8yd dump truck loads of clay. 

The only complaints I have with the L3400 are minimal. No place for a toolbox and at 6'4" 300#'s the operator area could be alittle spacier.

As for handling round bales, I cant imagine the L3400 would have any problem, however I have never done that. The lower link end max lift is rated at 1985 lbs. How much does a 5' round bale weigh?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I would not worry about anything with the tractor except for the round bales. I personally wouldn't use anything other than the three point and if you do use the loader make sure you have a self leveling one and a spear, not forks. I knew a man who was killed when he hit a bump and the bale came down the loader arms and snapped his neck. He didn't even have it angled right or high and it still got him. Sorry to paint a grim picture, but it happens.


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Nealster, I just noticed where your located. 
What part of Louisiana? 
If near Hammond, go to Star Power and talk to Lil Charlie or Mrs. Trudy, I am quite sure they will fix you up.


----------



## Nealster (Apr 28, 2008)

*Update*

Thanks for all of the replies. A new option has entered the picture that has really grabbed my attention. I visited another local Kubota dealer and they happen to have a couple of factory new GL3830 tractors in inventory that they are motivated to move. I understand that this particular model in the Grand L series is going to be replaced by a new updated model. Since the Grand L series model is larger and heavier than the basic L and also has stronger hydraulics, this alleviates most of my concerns. And with a price tag under $12K this deal seems too good to pass up.

Mongoose_1 - Thanks for the tip. I'm in the Watson area so Star Power is just a short trip down the highway. I'll give them a ring and see what they have to offer. 

Simpleprestige - Thanks for the feedback. I have been using my in-law's compact John Deere with rear pallet forks to move the round bales and that works fine for my needs. Don't care for his model of compact JD very much as it is too small and too light. The ground clearance on that thing leaves much to be desired. Besides I'm tired of hauling it back and forth between his place and mine, thus my interest in buying my own tractor. I'm not going the FEL route as I just don't have a real need to justify the extra expense.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## Nealster (Apr 28, 2008)

*Done Deal*

Too late to turn back now... 

I purchased a GL3830. Taking delivery on Friday. I will post pics as soon as it arrives.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations Nealster! It sounds like you got a great deal on a great tractor. Under $12k for that tractor seems like a great deal to me. Keep us updated on your progress as you use and maintain your new ride.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry for the gap and delay in replies to your post Nealster. We had a server data base problem which caused a problem with replies and viewing of replies. The problem is fixed now. That was what the bump was for to get the counter working again and make your post viewable. 

Sounds like you get a good on a nice machine. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------

